# Crazybadcuber's "4x4 Questions for Jacob Hutnyk"



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

My inbox was flooded with subscriber notices when I got up this morning, so, obviously the first thing I did was check Dan's channel.






Edit: I was joking when I said "lolnub." I was trying to make a joke about people rarely answering questions here, and about disliking Dan, and about him sometimes coming off as an ass. There's nothing wrong with asking questions, and Dan's video was super nice, and inspired me to try to make more tutorials. Sorry for being a bit of an ass.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> lolnub



What's wrong with asking some questions?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> What's wrong with asking some questions?



I was trying to make a joke off of the fact that most people on the forums always hate on people asking questions, and trying to make a point about people disliking Dan and... whatever.

There's nothing wrong with asking questions, and I actually enormously appreciated how he said that he liked my videos so much. The part you quoted was a joke.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I was trying to make a joke off of the fact that most people on the forums always hate on people asking questions, and trying to make a point about people disliking Dan and... whatever.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with asking questions, and I actually enormously appreciated how he said that he liked my videos so much. The part you quoted was a joke.



Tone is hard to convey over the internet.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Tone is hard to convey over the internet.



Me thinks there should be some kind of joke font.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Me thinks there should be some kind of joke font.



*LOLOLOL*


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Me thinks there should be some kind of joke font.



Comic Sans


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Comic Sans



Oh no, not Comic Sans!
It burns my eyes!


----------

